# My Urban Exploration Photography



## Mat_GTI (Jul 24, 2017)

I just spotted this photography section so thought I would share a few of my photos.

I'm in the process of building a car rig so hopefully now the GTi is all shiny, once the rig is finnished I should have some more detailing related photos to share lol... (a B&Q bits special!)

When Im not detailing and enjoying the car I spend most weekends sneaking into abandoned prisons, asylums, hospitals, air bases and the like and taking photos of my little jaunts.

I have around 50 or so places I have snooped around so far, stealthily avoiding the metal fairies and drug users, my website has about 20 photos from each explore with a bit of history for each which you can find here if your interested :lol:

https://derpage.com

Here's a few odd pics from some of the places I have been to give you the idea of what I get up to 

Car grave yard





Abandoned Children's TB Hospital







Cat B Prison



Sheffield Crown Courts and cells





Cat A Prison



1950's cold war atomic weapons base



Derelict Boeing 747



Pleasley Pit



Abandoned cottage



Abandoned Mansfield hospital



Abandoned Derby Royal Hospital



Lancaster Asylum



Clipstone Colliery



Abandoned manor house



Derelict Cottage



Jet engine test centre



Cornish Works





Rauceby Asylum





Also, I had a very emotional few days visiting Aushwitz and Birkenau last year, the full set of pictures are on my website here https://derpage.com/2016/11/10/auchwitz-i-and-aushwitz-ii-birkenau/


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simply brilliant absolutely loved those


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Very impressive website and some amazing photos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow! Epic pictures! I'll look at your site tomorrow when I've a bit more time  I've only ever been urbexin once to Hallam towers in Sheffield and got a really good buzz! Would love to go again to some of the places you've shot above... fair play to you dude please update if you have any more :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cracking site, like those above thoroughly enjoyed


----------



## Indi (May 12, 2010)

Have I gone mad?

Lancaster Asylum shouldn’t that say Danger No Floor?

Fantastic photo's would love to walk around a few of them myself..

Fascinating all of them.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Had a look at the website when I had time fantastic site from pictures to Info well done really enjoyed it.


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

Amazing framing there! My friend does urbexin I'll point her to your site


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

WOW - stunning pictures - thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

some great pictures


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very impressive my friend. Love all that stuff.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Indi said:


> Have I gone mad?
> 
> Lancaster Asylum shouldn't that say Danger No Floor?


It's a test, they want you to go through the door to look for the G.


----------



## Mat_GTI (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks very much for the kind comments all, I had no idea there would be so many Urbex appreciators :thumb:

I have to say, theres no end of places I have been where I thought ''this would be fantastic for a car photo set'' but unfortunately GTi's with rumbling exhausts tend to attract the wrong attention and ruin my stealthy sneaking around a site under security Dave's radar :lol:

I managed to have a gander around two power stations in June so wil get the pics sorted and put on my site over the next week or so.

Thanks again


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mat_GTI said:


> Thanks very much for the kind comments all, I had no idea there would be so many Urbex appreciators :thumb:
> 
> I have to say, theres no end of places I have been where I thought ''this would be fantastic for a car photo set'' but unfortunately GTi's with rumbling exhausts tend to attract the wrong attention and ruin my stealthy sneaking around a site under security Dave's radar :lol:
> 
> ...


I was just going to ask you that, any tips for car photography I want to get back into it again have some idea planned for next great weekend of weather that may be a while in Scotland.
What set up you using for most of your pics?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fantastic pics thank you for sharing them


----------



## Mat_GTI (Jul 24, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> I was just going to ask you that, any tips for car photography I want to get back into it again have some idea planned for next great weekend of weather that may be a while in Scotland.
> What set up you using for most of your pics?


To be honest I haven't really dabbled at car shoots before so will be fun learning, I'm building a car rig to have a go at hanging my camera off a pole and do some ''in motion'' shots and I have a couple of remote trigger flashes to try some dynamic lighting shots

I use a Sony A7s with a 35mm F1.4 lens mainly but six months ago picked up an Olympus PEN-f micro four thirds camera with 25mm f1.2 and a 12-40 f2.8 pro lenses and barely use the Sony now. The PEN-f is so light and small but still takes absolutely fantastic photos, I take it everywhere and its great for concealing when Urbexing on my own and I bump into some dodgy person


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I absolutely LOVE Urbex photos, and I recognise yours from another site actually.

Some of the lengths people go to during their visits is insane but hey ho. Stay safe out there.

I can't help feel that each photo has it's own vein of sadness attached to it. In particular the mental hospitals and the like. They strike a chord with me for some reason.


----------



## Mat_GTI (Jul 24, 2017)

ollienoclue said:


> I absolutely LOVE Urbex photos, and I recognise yours from another site actually.
> 
> Some of the lengths people go to during their visits is insane but hey ho. Stay safe out there.
> 
> I can't help feel that each photo has it's own vein of sadness attached to it. In particular the mental hospitals and the like. They strike a chord with me for some reason.


Thanks mate  Yes, the asylums definitely have a sombre atmosphere... St Johns Asylum in Lincs really struck a cord, the tiny solitary confinement cells with brightly coloured doors were really quite sinister


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Indi said:


> Have I gone mad?
> 
> Lancaster Asylum shouldn't that say Danger No Floor?
> 
> ...


Perhaps the chap who painted the letters opened one half of the doors and stepped through to admire his work........


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Fantastic pictures.
I have a nephew who lives in the Lancaster asylum, I'll show him that pic.



(It is now apartments btw)


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

The first pic looks very much like a mid-fifties Sunbeam Talbot Mk111 Supreme. My Dad had one when I was a youngster, a 2-door 'vert but with access to the rear seats - like this but in a light metallic green, it was a beautiful car and he went to the expenses of fitting a brand new double-duck hood.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Great thread and some awesome places visited and photographed on your website.

This is just down the road from me. I believe it's been explored before for photos and paranormal activity.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

nice pictures


----------

